# Mini Oilcan hand operated



## Stefan-K (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi together

Happy New Year 2017 to all readers, builders and people here!

I just finished a little Project from which i saw a picture on the internet. Some of you might have seen it on Find Hansens website. I couldn`t find any further Information about it, so I started to build it from scratch. It´s a little tiny Oilcan. It took me more time to build this little gem as i expected. But after a few backstrokes i was successful. Here are some pictures from the single parts and the whole thing. You can see it in action on my Youtube channel. If someone wants more info or details, just let me know...
Greetings  Stefan K.
Look here: https://youtu.be/S8YkyoULnqQ


----------



## Blogwitch (Jan 1, 2017)

A very fine piece of model engineering there Stefan.


John


----------



## Ogaryd (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi Stefan ,

                If you have plans for your mini oil can I'd like to build one.

                                                                                    Gary


----------



## stragenmitsuko (Jan 2, 2017)

Lovely , always liked the look of polished brass . 
Wouldn't mind building one myself someday . 

Pat


----------



## ShopShoe (Jan 2, 2017)

I liked that the first time I saw Find Hansen using it. I'll add it to my list of things to build.

Thank You for posting.

--ShopShoe


----------



## Stefan-K (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks all for your replies. I´m glad you like the Oilcan. 
I don`t know when, but i will draw a Plan for it. When it`s finished i will post it here and publish the Plan.
The dimensions of the body and the lid are not critical at all, but look better the smaller they are. But there are the pumping parts which need some attention to make them work. If you got questions, just ask.

Greets   Stefan K.


----------



## DavidLloyd2 (Jan 3, 2017)

That will be grate,
Thanks
DavidLloyd


----------



## BaronJ (Jan 4, 2017)

Very nice !  Now I want one...


----------



## open (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi Stefan ,
If you have plans for your mini oil can I'd like to build one.

C&D


----------



## Stefan-K (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi together

Once again, Thanks for your fine comments. As i already promised, i made Plans from this Oilcan for you to download and build one. The set of Plans is free for your personal use and contains 10 sheets of 2D and 3D drawings and the Build instructions. Hope you find this useful and it enables you to build your own.
As always, if there are Questions---just let me know.

Have Fun

Stefan.K




Ps.
The Plans are Copyright Protected.
Hope i don`t find`em on ebay one Day. 

View attachment Mini-Oilcan-Plans.zip


----------



## bobm985 (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks very much!
Regards, Bob


----------



## DavidLloyd2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Thank you very much,

DavidLloyd


----------



## Cogsy (Feb 27, 2017)

Thank you! I think there's going to be a whole lot of mini oil cans under construction very soon.


----------



## brotherbear (Feb 27, 2017)

Thank you for sharing.
Cheers,
Lyndell


----------



## mechman48 (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks for sharing but can't seem to open zip file in my 'downloads' comes up as ' can't seem to find this page'. am using 7zip, so should be able to extract file ok?... copyright protection maybe ?

10/3/17...

Got it sorted, can view all pdf's now. Thanks again.


----------



## ShopShoe (Mar 9, 2017)

Got around to downloading this today. I had no problems opening the plans. I don't know when I'll get around to building it, but it looks like I'll enjoy the build when I do.

Thank you for making the plans available. They are veery understandable and "buildable" 

--ShopShoe


----------



## olympic (Aug 8, 2018)

Just found this today. It'll be perfect for oiling those tiny models.

Many thanks for sharing your expertise.


----------



## Rudy (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi. I actually foud plans for this qute oil can somewhere!
(And it turns out to be Stefans plans I see now..).

Rudy


----------

